# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دیپلم حسابداری کاردانش تا رشته روانشناسی

## Bahar1377

سلام دوستان، یکی از اقوام دیپلم حسابداری داره ، روانشناسی دوست داره بخونه. آیا میتونه یکی از کنکورهای تجربی، ریاضی انسانی شرکت کنه؟از کدوم راحت تر به روانشناسی میرسه؟

----------


## میلاد زد

> سلام دوستان، یکی از اقوام دیپلم حسابداری داره ، روانشناسی دوست داره بخونه. آیا میتونه یکی از کنکورهای تجربی، ریاضی انسانی شرکت کنه؟از کدوم راحت تر به روانشناسی میرسه؟


 انسانی

----------


## Bahar1377

> انسانی


یادم رفت بگم ، سهمیه ۲۵ درصد هم داره

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> یادم رفت بگم ، سهمیه ۲۵ درصد هم داره


بره سر جلسه کیک و آب معدنی رو میل کنه و برگرده خونه قبوله :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rozalin79

> سلام دوستان، یکی از اقوام دیپلم حسابداری داره ، روانشناسی دوست داره بخونه. آیا میتونه یکی از کنکورهای تجربی، ریاضی انسانی شرکت کنه؟از کدوم راحت تر به روانشناسی میرسه؟


سلام دوست عزیز
در رشته انسانی، روانشناسی رشته تاپیه و خواهان هم زیاد داره و اگه هم بخوای دانشگاه خوب قبول بشی باید رتبتون عالی باشه
در رشته تجربی با رتبه چهار رقمی هم میشه روانشناسی قبول شد ولی این رو هم باید در نظر داشته باشید که دروس انسانی نسبت به تجربی خب راحت تره ولی تجربی رقابت خیلی بالاست و باید خیلی تلاش کنن تا به نتیجه برسن
دقیق اطلاع ندارم ظرفیت قبولی دانشگاه ها تو رشته های تجربی و انسانی و ریاضی به چه صورته برابره یا خیر
به نظر خود من که کنکور انسانی نسبت به بقیه راحت تره

----------


## Bahar1377

> بره سر جلسه کیک و آب معدنی رو میل کنه و برگرده خونه قبوله


خودمم بهش گفتم...ببین یعنی با دیپلم کاردانش میشه کنکور تجربی یا انسانی داد؟یا باید بره اول دیپلم تجربی یا انسانی بگیره ، بعد کنکور بده؟

----------


## Matean

با کنکور ریاضی راحت ترمیشه رفت.سخت ترینشون کنکور انسانیه.البته بااون سهمیه ای ک داره نمیخاد اصن کنکوربده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## SOLO_PRODUCTION

> خودمم بهش گفتم...ببین یعنی با دیپلم کاردانش میشه کنکور تجربی یا انسانی داد؟یا باید بره اول دیپلم تجربی یا انسانی بگیره ، بعد کنکور بده؟


راستش در این مورد مطمئن نیستم ولی تا جایی که میدونم با همون دیپلم حسابداری میتونه یکی از کنکورارو شرکت کنه مثلا کنکور انسانی اینو از روی این میگم که پارسال توی انجمن یکی بود با دیپلم فنی کنکور تجربی داده بود و اتفاقا پزشکی هم قبول شد

----------

